# Greek tortoise beak turning black?



## sprice0247 (May 3, 2012)

My young female tortoise's beak is turning black around her mouth and her nose areas. Should I be concerned or is this her growing and changing colors? thanks.


----------



## dmmj (May 3, 2012)

I actually think she may just be eating her poop.


----------



## dmarcus (May 3, 2012)

I agree, I think she is eating her poop and that is making the beak change colors...

And welcome to the forum...


----------



## sprice0247 (May 3, 2012)

Is that something she should go to the vet for?


----------



## dmarcus (May 3, 2012)

No,tortoises eat poop. Just do your best to get the poop out of the enclosure before she eats it and the beak will go back to normal.


----------



## Baoh (May 4, 2012)

Simply stain.


----------

